# getting a dslr into coachella?



## lawrencek328 (Dec 9, 2013)

hey guys im going to be attending coachella this year and wanted to take my canon t5i with me... it says no professional cameras with detachable lenses.. does anyone know of a way to get in with a dslr? 
ive read online that if you use a short lens that looks as if it doesn't detach the security don't mind... any recommendations on a short lens my budget is around 500$


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 9, 2013)

take a super cheap 35 on the camera.

keep a 70-300 (or equiv) in your pants.

Either way, you'll only lose out on about 300 bucks + your camera

(prices may vary, I am guestimating $150 a piece for a 35mm and a 70-300mm)

*** AT YOUR OWN RISK ***


----------



## lawrencek328 (Dec 9, 2013)

well i dont think they will take it away, worst case scenario have me take it back to the house then come back again


----------



## SCraig (Dec 9, 2013)

Just throwing a crazy idea out there, but if it's a rule why not abide by it?

You could buy a good bridge camera without interchangeable lenses for a lot less than $500.


----------



## runnah (Dec 9, 2013)

+1 on sticking a 70-300mm down your pants. Not only will you be able to get good photos you might attract some ladies with the bulge.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 9, 2013)

It's shameful that they let undesirables like Paris Hilton into Coachella, but they *have issues* with decent cameras...


----------



## runnah (Dec 9, 2013)

Derrel said:


> It's shameful that they let undesirables like Paris Hilton into Coachella, but they *have issues* with decent cameras...



If you read the fine print you can see they allow Canons but not Nikons.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 9, 2013)

SCraig said:


> Just throwing a crazy idea out there, but if it's a rule why not abide by it?
> 
> You could buy a good bridge camera without interchangeable lenses for a lot less than $500.



Have to agree with SCraig here - they have every right to confiscate it if you do take it, and it's not like taking excellent care of your camera and making sure you get it back just like it was when they took it is going to be the security staff's highest priority.


----------



## lawrencek328 (Dec 9, 2013)

LOL.. do they really allow canons but not nikons? discrimination at its finest!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 9, 2013)

Derrel said:


> It's shameful that they let undesirables like Paris Hilton into Coachella, but they *have issues* with decent cameras...



Hey now, I hear Paris is really talented.  From what I understand she can actually act like she can sing.  No wait, I think that's her younger sister.


----------



## lawrencek328 (Dec 9, 2013)

from her videos she didnt seem too talented


----------



## deeky (Dec 9, 2013)

It's ok.  Take the nicest dslr you can.  Just show them you are shooting in auto mode.  You will be just fine.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 19, 2013)

You need to hang out with more dj's and then this wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > It's shameful that they let undesirables like Paris Hilton into Coachella, but they *have issues* with decent cameras...
> ...



Yeah, that's what he said...they have issues with *decent* cameras... :lmao:


----------



## kathyt (Dec 19, 2013)

I would be the one to try to smuggle one in. I would take a 50mm. If I wasn't feeling extra risky that day, then I might take my second shooters Fuji X-Pro 1 which is pretty small. I can find room in my pants somewhere.


----------



## runnah (Dec 19, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I can find room in my pants somewhere.



Slow pitch right across the plate...


----------



## skieur (Dec 19, 2013)

It pays to have a high quality pocket camera such as the Sony R100 with a large sensor and 20 megapixels or a pocket camera  with a 30X optical zoom for these kinds of situations.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 19, 2013)

I remember a thread a while ago where Steve5D went into detail about exactly what would happen if your camera were to be confiscated.  It didn't sound appealing, lol.


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 19, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I can find room in my pants somewhere.



Um... Yeah.

Nevermind...


----------



## kathyt (Dec 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I can find room in my pants somewhere.
> ...


I don't get it.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 19, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I can find room in my pants somewhere.
> ...


Just get some boobs Steve, and you will have no problems smuggling stuff in either.


----------



## runnah (Dec 19, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> I don't get it.



Too easy to make silly/dirty comments with a setup up like that.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it.
> ...


Yeah, I know. My bad.


----------



## deeky (Dec 19, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > I can find room in my pants somewhere.
> ...



Totally set yourself up with a meatball right down the middle.  Absolutely ripe for slightly off statements..... like:

So, exactly how long of a lens do you have room for?
Do you go for length or larger diameter......aperture?
Exactly which setting do you prefer to use?


----------



## Tony S (Dec 20, 2013)

Don't think they can legally confiscate your camera, but it's guaranteed you will get escorted out the door.


----------



## Tee (Dec 20, 2013)

While I'm not exactly an apple pie Boy Scout, I generally try and follow the rules.


----------



## skieur (Dec 21, 2013)

Tony S said:


> Don't think they can legally confiscate your camera, but it's guaranteed you will get escorted out the door.



No, even the police can NOT confiscate your camera legally.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 21, 2013)

Tony S said:


> Don't think they can legally confiscate your camera, but it's guaranteed you will get escorted out the door.


Not so much confiscate, but hold onto it until afterwards.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 21, 2013)

SuperGlue your lens on.

Instant non-detachable lens!

Problem solved.....


Next???


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 21, 2013)

snowbear said:


> Tony S said:
> 
> 
> > Don't think they can legally confiscate your camera, but it's guaranteed you will get escorted out the door.
> ...


They still can't MAKE you hand over the camera though.

Your options would be:
1) Let them hold onto it for a while, and who knows what will happen to it
2) Leave
3) Refuse to let them hold onto it, refuse to leave, wait for the cops


----------



## TCampbell (Dec 22, 2013)

I was at Coachella in 2012.  They won't confiscate it... they'll just tell you that you can't bring it in and make you take it back to your campsite (where it may not be safe to leave things.)

I did run into people who "snuck" a DSLR in.  I would say that those who succeeded generally had more diminutive looking camera & lenses (larger bulkier pro-grade bodies with grips and big lenses are a big red flag... but small-ish entry-level bodies with smaller lenses or even prime lenses sometimes got past security guards who often saw the camera, but didn't realize it was a camera that allowed for removable lenses (given the number of "bridge" cameras that try to LOOK like a DSLR but do not have removable lenses.)  However even these guys did not _consistently_ get their cameras in.

I brought my G1 X and left my DSLRs at home -- that way I didn't have to worry about whether or not the camera could get in (any camera that does not have a removable lens is permitted.)

For those not familiar with Coachella... this is a huge outdoor weekend concert with a lot of bands and DJs that takes place at the Empire Polo Club in Coachella, CA (hence the name.)  It's not too far from Palm Springs.   Most people camp and there are various levels of this -- each with their own security (in an effort to keep out contraband and limit the types and amount of alcohol permitted.)   The actual venue area is pretty huge and has multiple stage areas inside it.  The area is completely gated and you go through a security check-point to enter.  Every time you enter, you go through an inspection.  This is the point at which they enforce the camera policy.


----------

